# Wilier Owners



## Orthodoc (Mar 25, 2009)

I am 6'0" with a 33 inch inseam. I am interested in an Izoard, but the nearest dealer to me is over 3.5 hours away. I test rode a Giant trying to get an idea for size as this will be my first road bike. Looking at the TT, for a 57 ETT on the izoard, the c-t is 58 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/frame/2009-wilier-izoard-5836.html

while for the Giant, with a 57.5 ETT, the c-t is 55.5. 

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2265/32189/

This seems like a rather large difference. Obviously, I would like to test ride an Izoard, but I don't think I can get away for a test ride with the nearest dealer being so far away. I'm just wondering if I am missing something, or if their is bike anyone knows with a similar geometry to the Izoard. Thanks.


----------



## SPECBender (Apr 2, 2009)

if you're compairing giants and wiliers....youre better off changing your anatomy to fit the wilier if it doesnt quite work.


----------

